
For the Greater Good? The Devastating Ripple Effects of the Covid-19 Crisis - drummer
https://papers.ssrn.com/sol3/papers.cfm?abstract_id=3612622
======
drummer
Quote: “the lockdown measures create a paradoxical situation in which not only
sick people are negatively affected, but also healthy people.”

